# Just finished my Scotty Elmer Number 8



## rcmadness (Nov 21, 2010)

After a few weeks of piddling around I finally got my Scotty completed and running today. I am pretty please with the way it turned out. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXmGIuNSkMo[/ame]

Just a note: The video was done after the original pictures were taken, I changed out the screws to black socket heads just before the video was shot.


----------



## cidrontmg (Nov 21, 2010)

You have every reason to be pleased :bow:
That´s a real fine engine. How about a video? I guess it runs on compressed air.
Seems we make two who like 5 holes in their flywheels...  ;D


----------



## Metal Butcher (Nov 21, 2010)

Congratulations on your successful build! :bow:

I built one too, about 2 years ago to see how a scotch yoke mechanism works. Kinda neat if you ask me, and enjoyable to watch running slow. I'm a big fan of Elmer's designs having built a few. What Engine are you planning to build next? Another one of Elmer's designs? 

-MB


----------



## rleete (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice finish. Painted, anodized or what?


----------



## rcmadness (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks Cid, yep 5 holes for me, can't tell you why either. My DRO will do what ever number I want but I keep going back to 5.

Thanks MB, don't know what I will do next. I have several of Elmer's plans waiting on a project start.

Rleete, it is all Krylon special, as usual i rushed to put it together and the paint got sticky when I oiled it to run. The chrome air tube is a radio antenna piece.


----------



## Groomengineering (Nov 22, 2010)

Very nice RC! Gotta love Elmers little engines.

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## b.lindsey (Nov 22, 2010)

Nicely done RC. I too would love to see a short video of it running. Keep up the good work!!

Bill


----------



## rcmadness (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok guys you asked for a video so this is my first attempt.
I added the music to it due to the fact the air compressor kicked on about 1/2 way through the video and it was very intrusive to say the least.
 Ok I went back and added the video properly to the opening message. This should keep folks from having to download it.

Thanks for allowing me to have a learning curve. ;D


----------



## itowbig (Nov 23, 2010)

nice looking engine u got there very perdy


----------



## reFlad (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice job. I have been looking at this one for my next build. You do great work.

Ronald


----------



## rcmadness (Dec 5, 2010)

reflad, its a fun build and it does not a long time to build. The hardest thing of the whole build for me was drilling the 1/16" hole from the top side of the cylinder to the crank/timing shaft, that was a deep hole for such a small bit. 

Enjoy the build if you decide to do it. 

Madness.


----------

